# Timestamping error today: 12-31-1969



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think your UNIX timestamp setting is not working today.

I've gotten several "likes" today, 3/11/2016 that read as 12-31-1969.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I'm not seeing that when I look at your likes. Can you try clearing your cookies and cache?

Kevin


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm getting it as well, so it's not the OP's device:


larry.gray liked post by 3putt On thread :
Liked On: Today, 09:49 AM
Posted On: 12-31-1969, 07:00 PM

MyTurn liked post by 3putt On thread :
Liked On: 03-08-2016, 10:49 PM
Posted On: 12-31-1969, 07:00 PM


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

It must be a faulty flux capacitor.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Clearing cookies might still clear up the issue over multiple users. Give them a clean and let me know if anything improves.

Kevin


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

"dump your cache" is the lazy system admin's standard answer. 

It had no effect.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

May be a lazy answer, but you'd be surprised how effective that is. 
I see it on your profiles. 
I will bring this to our tech team to look into. 
Before I do that, can you like one of my posts, so I can see if I also gets this error? 
Thanks. 

Richard


----------

